# Avon skin so soft - fly spray



## Bettyboo1976 (23 May 2012)

On offer £2.60 on Avon website


----------



## sidewaysonacob (23 May 2012)

everyone prob knows this already but you have to water it down (at least 50/50) as oil + pony skin + sunshine can = sunburn.


----------



## tallyho! (23 May 2012)

nah... urban myth... me no water down, me just spray on...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 May 2012)

sidewaysonacob said:



			everyone prob knows this already but you have to water it down (at least 50/50) as oil + pony skin + sunshine can = sunburn.
		
Click to expand...


Never done that for mine & they have been fine for the past 4 or 5 years using it as it comes..............


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (23 May 2012)

Hmmm I've never watered it down before, or fried a pony.....


----------



## superted1989 (23 May 2012)

The spray's fine neat, the bath oil version needs watering down though


----------



## Irishbabygirl (23 May 2012)

So do you mix this wonderous stuff with mint and citronella?


----------



## sidewaysonacob (23 May 2012)

OK, so it sounds like some horses are fine with it neat but perhaps you need to be more careful with the bath oil and/or on pink skin bits


----------



## **Vanner** (23 May 2012)

Body oil has always been fine for me on its own but I mix up the bath oil to make my special spray which is fantastic.


----------



## juliette (23 May 2012)

Bettyboo thanks for posting this, I only discovered this stuff recently after a post on here and it is marvellous, shall be ordering some more!!!


----------



## flirtygerty (23 May 2012)

The dry oil (green/Blue) can be used neat.
This already has citronella added, that's why it is effective


----------



## everichred (23 May 2012)

Which product is it? 

Looked on the Avon website and there are lots ?


----------



## **Vanner** (23 May 2012)

The fresh one!!! the others don't have the same affect.

Bath oil to dilute up or the dry body oil


----------



## violethillx (23 May 2012)

I'm sure horsey people are single handedly funding avon's production of skin so soft haha! I don't normally water it down and pony is fine, but I don't put it on her pink bits as she's only pink on her nose x


----------



## evj (23 May 2012)

Do you pay postage if you get it from the Avon lady?


----------



## colouredhat (24 May 2012)

Can I just clarify which one ... before I buy the wrong one!

http://avonshop.co.uk/shop/product.asp?pf_id=33708&from=search&find_spec=skin so soft&pagenum=2

???? Is this it? 

Thanks


----------



## joeanne (24 May 2012)

Thats the one Colouredhat!


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (24 May 2012)

Find your local rep and get it delivered for free


----------



## nicolenlolly (24 May 2012)

Please may I ask, how often do you apply the skin so soft and how liberally do you apply it? My poor boy is worse than ever this year. I have tried deosect to no avail and he trashes every rug he has ever had. They live out and I have no stabling (although my vet told me I was cruel and needed to look for stables for him!!!) so I need something that I can apply out in the field.

Thank you xx


----------



## Suechoccy (24 May 2012)

Not just horses people who keep this product line sales so high but the Armed Forces too - it's a favourite choice of Men and Women Soldiers for keeping insects off.  

And Ramblers - talk to anyone walking round Scotland - they'll be using it. And look on the shelves of any village shops you come across up there - it'll be up there!


----------



## StormyGale (24 May 2012)

Hi sorry i think i may have missed a post before hand but does this stuff work as a fly spray is that right?


----------



## YasandCrystal (24 May 2012)

and even cheaper on ebay! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290716901455?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (24 May 2012)

Yes it works very well as a fly repellant  just spray and go my needy who generally hates being sprayed with anything seems to quite like it


----------



## gillianclaude (24 May 2012)

Suechoccy said:



			talk to anyone walking round Scotland - they'll be using it.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, lol!

They changed the recipe for it a few years ago and I don't find it as effective any more  still works mind you, but not as well as before!


----------



## vicky_sut (24 May 2012)

Just use sparingly on sensitive areas. I sprayed a bit too much between my horses back legs by her teats and it made her swell up a bit. Of course it could just be that she was a bit of a sensitive flower.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (26 May 2012)

Do they still do the bath oil, I cant seem to find it on their website?

Or is they dry oil just as effective on its own?

Or am I still able to make my own using the essential oils and water/tea with the dry oil instead?


----------



## RutlandH2O (26 May 2012)

I know someone who uses the bath oil on her wood floors! She insists it moisturises the wood and keeps the fleas at bay. Whatever...her house smells good!!


----------



## Spigs (24 July 2012)

**Vanner** said:



			Body oil has always been fine for me on its own but I mix up the bath oil to make my special spray which is fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Hi - what do you mix with the bath oil to make your spray and what quantities do you use? Thanks


----------



## bitlessbill (24 July 2012)

1.5L Cold Tea (8 tea bags)
10ml Citronella
500ml Vinegar
250ml Avon Skin So Soft bath Oil


----------



## LaurenBay (24 July 2012)

Avon Skin So soft, Vinegar, Lemongrass oil, Tea Tree Oil, Citronella oil topped with water.


----------



## **Vanner** (24 July 2012)

I mix 1/3 skin so soft, 1/3 cider vinegar, drop of baby shampoo, other oils if I feel like it and then dilute up to 500ml.

I also use the bath oil on feathers; use it like pig oil, rub in in the evening good for two weeks


----------



## AlDestoor (24 July 2012)

What exactly is it called that I need? Do I need to mix it with anything?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 July 2012)

Love it on feathers! He burns like a demon on his pink nose, think I'll stick with my factor 50 for that!


----------



## dominobrown (25 July 2012)

Its £1.99 at the mo! 
http://avonshop.co.uk/product/bath-...rce=&utm_medium=&utm_campaign=avonshop_201212


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 July 2012)

dominobrown said:



			Its £1.99 at the mo! 
http://avonshop.co.uk/product/bath-...rce=&utm_medium=&utm_campaign=avonshop_201212

Click to expand...

Odered 10 on Sat, arrived yesterday - £1.99 a bottle


----------



## dominobrown (25 July 2012)

Yep I just had a huge haul as well. The bath oil is also on offer.
Stocked up on fake tan as well, the whole skin so soft range in offer.


----------



## ameeyal (25 July 2012)

The bath oil is far better value, you get twice as much for the same price and it needs watering down, bargain


----------



## AlDestoor (25 July 2012)

Ok in confused, I've bought the bottles of skin so soft on eBay, does this need waterin down and mixing or not? Getting confuse coz some have said they use it neat and others have said they mix with cold tea etc!


----------



## Jesstickle (25 July 2012)

someone said on another thread yesterday it doesn't really work anymore. Is that true?


----------



## lyndsayberesford (25 July 2012)

just ordered a few bottles online for £1.99 a bottle and then added discount code VC12 to get another 12% off my order too!


----------



## RutlandH2O (25 July 2012)

If anyone has a contact in the US, Skin-so-Soft is so much cheaper and the bottles are much larger. A 24oz bottle of the original bath oil is approximately $12.50. With the rate of exchange, that comes to about £8.00. There are great bargains on US ebay for SSS. If you've got someone visiting from the US, say for the Olympics or Burghley, you could bid on the oil, have it sent to that person, and have him bring it to you. Just make sure the bottle(s) is well-taped and sealed in double bags and NOT carried in hand luggage. There are even better Buy It Now prices, I believe.


----------



## Spigs (25 July 2012)

bitlessbill said:



			1.5L Cold Tea (8 tea bags)
10ml Citronella
500ml Vinegar
250ml Avon Skin So Soft bath Oil
		
Click to expand...


Thanks I will try that


----------



## Achinghips (25 July 2012)

Spigs, add a dash of washingup liquid too to dispense the oils


----------



## Paint Me Proud (25 July 2012)

thanks for the heads up, i have just stocked up on the bath oil to mix my own concoction


----------



## Spigs (25 July 2012)

Achinghips said:



			Spigs, add a dash of washingup liquid too to dispense the oils 

Click to expand...

Ah I wondered why others had said washing up liquid - all makes sense now! I like your signature line! We have a 'delicate' nightmare quality hooved TB - daughters choice - I wanted a cob!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsElle (25 July 2012)

Thanks for the heads up and the discount code - 10 bottles for £21.01, including postage, bargain 

I use the dry oil and it is works really well on the horses and dogs - oh, and us too!  Skinny Minnie isn't keen as she doesn't like sprays, but mini Shetland stallion practically spreads his legs as he sees you coming towards it with the bottle in hand, he is plagued by flies on his bits, bless him, but it really does work.


----------



## Louby (25 July 2012)

Whispers... I burnt my boys crest the other year using the dry oil neat, felt terrible as Id recomended it to another livery and her boy burnt too .  I did use it liberally though as he was rubbing with the midges and it did work to stop the itch.


----------



## pebblemania (25 July 2012)

Hi

I can't find the product on the website. Could anyone be kind enough to post a link?

Thanks


----------



## MrsElle (25 July 2012)

pebblemania said:



			Hi

I can't find the product on the website. Could anyone be kind enough to post a link?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=635...andhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=537774


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 July 2012)

jesstickle said:



			someone said on another thread yesterday it doesn't really work anymore. Is that true?
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone enlighten??? No point in buying the stuff if it doesn't work!!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (25 July 2012)

I think this does help keep the midges out of my boy's tail- makes him smell lovely too - I do use a fly spray with deet in it too though. 

Non horsey but great tip someone told me and I tried it and it works - skin so soft dry oil spray is amazing for cleaner the grease spatter from around your cooker hood, splash backs etc. Very little elbow grease required


----------



## ameeyal (26 July 2012)

Regarding people saying that it doesnt work, avon have introduced a new recipe to the new bottles { the ones priced at £1.99} people have said that it doesnt work as good, mine havent arrived yet for me to try.


----------

